# Sylvia Aims at Japan, Ken Shamrock



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

> After losing to Fedor Emelianenko last July, Tim Sylvia plans for a big return.
> 
> The former UFC heavyweight champion is prepared to fight in Japan in roughly 30 days. Sylvia’s manager, Monte Cox, is actively seeking a fight for “The Maine-iac” on K-1 and Dream’s co-promoted “Premium 2008 Dynamite” card on Dec. 31 or World Victory Road’s Sengoku event on Jan. 4. Cox said Sylvia has been granted a certificate of eligibility to participate in either promotion.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/sylvia-aims-at-japan-ken-shamrock-15363



WOW, why would they make that fight? its so pointless and stupid imo. Ken needs to retire before someone kills him.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

This is just unbelievable. I thought it hilarious that big Timmeh's talking as if Ken's still a force in the sport. Ken's brain must be scrambled if he thinks he stands a chance after his recent performances.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This fight won't happen, Ken will injure himself on the walk down to the ring.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

rofl!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess Sylvia doesn't want to risk being 0-3 in his last 3 fights... I hope for Kenny's sake that he breaks a leg on the way to the ring or something, because if he gets in there, Timmy might just kill him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Tim Sylvia will again crap his pants once he meets a facial hair king in Shamrock.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

“I love to fight and a fight’s a fight,” said Sylvia. “He’s a Hall of Famer. He’s a legend. To progress your career you always have to fight somebody like that.

/fail


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It's already been said here but this is a f#cking joke. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Big in Japan - the battle of the has beens

I would laugh my ass off if Kenny actually gets some sneaky sub and wins this. 
Sylvia sucks, but he is still good enough to beat Shamrock, if not for any other reason then just with the weight and age -advantages. Gotta love and respect Shamrock's legacy, but his retirement is about 10 years late already.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

It doesnt stop........Im really not sure if i should laugh or shoot myself........:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight sucks to no avail.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think this fight will be very competitiv---BAWHAHAHA---oh who I'm I kidding Ken would get slaughtered. 

I can understand why Tim would take an easy fight. 2 loses one would want a tune-up fight!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I bet dana's is sitting somewhere just smiling..........How much would you laugh if Ken beat Timmy.....?????:dunno:


----------



## shake&bake (Dec 17, 2006)

an easy win is an easy win i guess. i guess he said he wanted to fight the best in the world and lost to both of them and now thinks should go fight some cans. after nog and fedor i would probably not wanna test myself against top competition either. hahha


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, Tim Sylvia vs Ken Shamrock was actually thought of being put together? Seriously? That's hilarious. It's nice to see Ken Shamrock continue his role as the American Sakuraba, except not as talented or cool.

Ken Shamrock is just shameless. Absolutely shameless. I don't know whether to shake my head in disgust or shake the man's hand.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sylvia is just looking to get out of the losing slump, also it could just be me but you have to wonder how much longer Shamrock will be able to get licensed in the states if he keeps on losing(yes I know this is in Japan) so we may not be able to see him go up against his brother.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Sylvia is just looking to get out of the losing slump, also it could just be me but you have to wonder how much longer Shamrock will be able to get licensed in the states if he keeps on losing(yes I know this is in Japan) so we may not be able to see him go up against his brother.


 
Wait...you wanna see him fight Ken...???:confused02:


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Sylvia is just looking to get out of the losing slump, also it could just be me but you have to wonder how much longer Shamrock will be able to get licensed in the states if he keeps on losing(yes I know this is in Japan) so we may not be able to see him go up against his brother.


Is the Frank/Ken fight still being put together? I thought it was put off or at least I haven't heard anything about it in the last few months.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Wait...you wanna see him fight Ken...???:confused02:


Not really because Frank would just beatdown Ken in a couple minutes.



Javelin said:


> Is the Frank/Ken fight still being put together? I thought it was put off or at least I haven't heard anything about it in the last few months.


Last I had heard they still wanted to fight each other.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I've stopped caring about Shamrock after his last loss to Tito. He's really doing a great job at ruining his legacy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't blame Sylvia the guy has faced the top 2 HW's back to back and honestly he needs to get some fights to win.

I mean Vera he controlled but looked bad, Couture he looked horrible but was seriously injured.

Sylvia needs a win and Shamrock is a big name who can sell but come on now.

Face Rizzo, or Rothwella again, or even Roy Nelson in a battle of the guts.

Sylvia probably shouldn't go fight Werdum or Barnett next because he should get a chance to win and then go back to fighting top HW's.


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to see Tim vs Werdum. i think it would be a great fight and hopefully they could put that on the next dream card. it would be like Tim Vs Big Nog, if it goes to the ground, Werdum has the clear advantage, but standing up it would be all Sylvia.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

> “I love to fight and a fight’s a fight,” said Sylvia. “He’s a Hall of Famer. He’s a legend. To progress your career you always have to fight somebody like that.


How hard do you think Tim had to hold back from laughing when he said this? I don't get it, does Ken really want to die in the ring....if anything he should go back to the WWF and wreck fools with that killer ankle lock.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I knew this was gonna happen....i mean Ken had to be killin himself when Bimbo got knocked out...literally it must be eating him alive...so naturally he is gonna be itching to fight and prove that anyone can upset anyone.....

The problem with that is Ken is scenile.........he isnt able to accuratly judge wether he has a legit shot or not......:dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm waiting for ken to pull out a flying heel hook but damnit....he never does...

tim seriously wtf is this


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

How much of a joke would Sylvia be if he actually lost this fight?


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> How much of a joke would Sylvia be if he actually lost this fight?


I think he'd sink below his Blind Date clip


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm.. when I woke up this morning I remembered posting in a thread like this, but I thought it was a dream.

This is really happening?

God.. Rob Emerson.. mumble.. mumble... cheesecake.. mumble.. hmm.. I think I am as confused as the person who decided to make this fight happen.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL! i cant believe sylvia is even considering fighting old kenny.Kenny would likely die if this match happened.time to face some real fighters timmey!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> LOL! i cant believe sylvia is even considering fighting old kenny.Kenny would likely die if this match happened.time to face some real fighters timmey!


Yeah, what are you doing fighting people like Fedor and Nog? Punk. :confused02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Why would you slap yourself in the face Big Tim? WHY?


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, what are you doing fighting people like Fedor and Nog? Punk. :confused02:


Wow time to take off your serious face, this is the internet! Ever heard of joking around? :confused03:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Of what? I was actually not calling you a punk, I was calling Tim that.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

jeremy202 said:


> Wow time to take off your serious face, this is the internet! Ever heard of joking around? :confused03:


Yeah cos there wasn't even a _hint_ of sarcasm in his post, he really needs to chill out.

Ken had an overhyped reputation to begin with, you'd think he'd be grateful for that and not literally try his hardest to make himself a complete laughing stock like this.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

jesus christ i just got negged again.anyone want to rep me and help me out? Once my rep gets back up I'll rep you back.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

jeremy202 said:


> jesus christ i just got negged again.anyone want to rep me and help me out? Once my rep gets back up I'll rep you back.


Haha, it wasn't me this time but you're obviously getting negged for a reason. Maybe it's cos you keep begging for reps? Try posting without insulting people and it might help.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Haha, it wasn't me this time but you're obviously getting negged for a reason. Maybe it's cos you keep begging for reps? Try posting without insulting people and it might help.


No, I got negged for my post concerning sylvia vs shamrock in this topic.I almost positive I'm getting negged because I defended people with disabilities in that other thread


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol i want to see this fight.

im calling brutal KO first 10seconds ^_^


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sad day for Ken Shamrock. He's now been turned into a record padder... and he knows it. 

It would be awesome though if he were to ankle lock Big Timmy. Isn't that how Arlovski beat him the first time?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Poor Shamrock, getting ready to have six losses in a row.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I got reps to give out now, I'll rep anyone who helped me get back up.If you want the reps pm me


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Who ****ing cares about rep? Seriously. Your bar is still green, and the rep bar does nothing for you anyway, so I don't get why you care so much.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> I got reps to give out now, I'll rep anyone who helped me get back up.If you want the reps pm me


 
Is that avy your Highschool yearbook pic???:confused02: Its very backwoods of Alabama mixed with a couple hits of acid and steroids.....tbh:dunno: repped


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea whats with this complaining about rep.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Who ****ing cares about rep? Seriously. Your bar is still green, and the rep bar does nothing for you anyway, so I don't get why you care so much.


I was three bars in the red because bazza and "wewewawa" negged me for no reason at all, then after I complained several kind members repped me back up to where I am now


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea whats with this complaining about rep.


I remember when I first got here that was a huge thing to some people.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Seriously man stop complaining about rep I don't neg rep people I'm pretty sure I haven't in like a year and a half but I almost want to neg rep you because you just keep talking whining about it.

and The Legend yea but then a lot of people got huge rep bars so now it doesn't matter.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Seriously man stop complaining about rep I don't neg rep people I'm pretty sure I haven't in like a year and a half but I almost want to neg rep you because you just keep talking whining about it.
> 
> and The Legend yea but then a lot of people got huge rep bars so now it doesn't matter.


 

Why dont we make a how'd you get your rep thread.......:dunno:

I got mine from Coppershark in the UFC Fantasy Fight League.........who cares:thumbsdown:

All I wanna know is if thats buddy's highschool pic in the avy?????:confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

We could it would be interesting seeing how different guys got theirs.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

spurr of the moment colaborating at its finest......:thumb02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll neg rep the next guy that mentions rep on this thread


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> I'll neg rep the next guy that mentions rep on this thread


 
Awesome..:thumb02: How bout those Giants??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well assuming they don't all get locked up because of Plaxico's cover up they are looking good lol.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think what we are missing is Nobody like Tim enough for Tim to be a big draw. Tim knows that in order for him to get back into the UFC he needed to either beat Fedor, or with the loss he needs several very impressive victories to look good again. Obviously by him fighting someone in Japan, assuming they are not top notch caliber will give him a sure win, then fighting Ken is another easy win prob via TKO. 
It's intriguing that he wanted more money, and Affliction gave it to him one time, but don't want him back the second show. Now he wants to fight a small show that surely can't pay out more than a few thousand bucks?:confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I think what we are missing is Nobody like Tim enough for Tim to be a big draw. Tim knows that in order for him to get back into the UFC he needed to either beat Fedor, or with the loss he needs several very impressive victories to look good again. Obviously by him fighting someone in Japan, assuming they are not top notch caliber will give him a sure win, then fighting Ken is another easy win prob via TKO.
> It's intriguing that he wanted more money, and Affliction gave it to him one time, but don't want him back the second show. Now he wants to fight a small show that surely can't pay out more than a few thousand bucks?:confused02:


I think Tim has been all that he's really ever gonna be already.......:dunno: Yeah he could win some fights but not against top tier gus and thats what it takes for him to be back in the UFC again like you say....i dont ever see him back in the UFC.....


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh shit whats ken shamrock thinking?!?!? he's gonna die!!! I fel bad


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Oh shit whats ken shamrock thinking?!?!? he's gonna die!!! I fel bad


ken turnd down the fight if you read it.

he needs time to grow out the side burns and find the purple underwear


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tim is a top 10 borderline top 5 HW however to bad for him though that Fedor, Barnett, Nogueira, and Werdum are all horrible match ups for him.

And no one wants to see Arlovski vs Sylvia 4.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I kind of want to see Sylvia/Arlovski 4 only because Arlovski was supposedly injured in the 3rd fight but I am not dieing to see it.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Im -2500 in the red now.Courtesy of that **** Lotus and some coward who was too afraid to leave there name.No matter.I dont care anymore.If being in the red means that I dont have to worry about offending the elitist, loser, assholes and I get to post whatever I want, then so be it.I'd rather be in the red.Freedom of speech ftw​


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

jeremy202 said:


> Im -2500 in the red now.Courtesy of that **blahblahblah* *and some coward who was too afraid to leave there name.No matter.I dont care anymore.If being in the red means that I dont have to worry about offending the elitist, loser, assholes and I get to post whatever I want, then so be it.I'd rather be in the red.Freedom of speech ftw


Stop making stupid off topic posts mate. Nobody cares about you bitching about rep.

I think it's be a big risk to put Arlovski - Big Tim 4 together TBH. The first two fights were good but no way can a fledgling promotion afford a fight as bad as their last one between two of their headliners, especially with the money they're both earning.​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> Im -2500 in the red now.Courtesy of that **blahblahblah** and some coward who was too afraid to leave there name.No matter.I dont care anymore.If being in the red means that I dont have to worry about offending the elitist, loser, assholes and I get to post whatever I want, then so be it.I'd rather be in the red.Freedom of speech ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quit whining about your rep and stay on topic Bud.​


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it possible for the UFC to revoke someone's Hall of Fame membership? Seriously, I know only of one fighter that can compete at the top of MMA in his forties, and it's definately not Ken Shamrock. Ken is ruining what was once a decorated, respectable career. And Tim, ARE YOU F****ING SERIOUS? I understand not wanting to take another loss, but Ken Shamrock? The World's Most Beatable Man? That's it. If this goes on another year or so, I think I'm gonna try to get a quick payday and start my MMA career off with a win over Ken Shamrock. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, stop bitching about rep, pu**y.:sarcastic01:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Grappler125 said:


> Is it possible for the UFC to revoke someone's Hall of Fame membership? Seriously, I know only of one fighter that can compete at the top of MMA in his forties, and it's definately not Ken Shamrock. Ken is ruining what was once a decorated, respectable career. And Tim, ARE YOU F****ING SERIOUS? I understand not wanting to take another loss, but Ken Shamrock? The World's Most Beatable Man? That's it. If this goes on another year or so, I think I'm gonna try to get a quick payday and start my MMA career off with a win over Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot, stop bitching about rep, pu**y.:sarcastic01:


Yha its sad I miss the old ken he was a monster. He was one of the best heavey weights ever and the first ufc champ. then the idiot decided to ruin his career by not getting surgery before his fight with don and tito then spending his prime years in the WWF. Now he has been beat up so much over the years its taken a hughe toll on his chin.

I will always root for ken when he fights but dam am i mad at him for going to the wwf he could have done so much in the ufc.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

oh yha I forgot I warned you Jeremy so I will say it again.

I swear I will neg rep the next guy that talks about rep on this thread


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i just wanna know who that is in the Avy?????:confused02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

After Fedor crushes Arlovski, I wouldn't mind seeing him fight Tim again, although I prefer matches that make more sense. I found each match they had pretty exciting and I think Arlovski would win now.

Does somebody in this thread need a tissue and a hug?!


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

SpecC said:


> I think he'd sink below his Blind Date clip


hahah that just made me actually "LOL" up here at work.. good stuff


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't blame Ken for wanting to fight, those bills aren't going to pay themselves!


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> i just wanna know who that is in the Avy?????:confused02:


Check his sig, it's part of the same joke. This ad was apparently published in a newspaper (???) and was going around the internet awhile ago:

http://www.mopo.ca/2008/03/time-travel-advertisement.html


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Call me crazy but I would LOVE to see this fight! Fuckin LOVE IT!!!!!!!! It would be a beatdown that you could just watch over and over again. Who doesnt love that?? 

Honestly I can say there about 10 guys under 170 that would have a better chance at beating Tim than Ken.

Why not Sylvia vs HMC??? Didnt Sylvia call him a can?


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Looks like its almost the end of Tim's career. When is he fighting Butterbean and Zulu?


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Tim and HMC would be a big fight in Japan.

Hoping the Techno Goliath gives him a good beating.

The only fight in Affliction worth much credence for Tim is Barnett.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wasn't LeBanner vs Sylvia rumored for Affliction 2 a while back? That would be a fun fight, even though Jerome hasn't fought in MMA in a while.

There's plenty of fights for Big Tim in Japan. Sergei vs Tim, Overeem vs Tim, Choi vs Tim, Mirko vs Tim, Antonio Silva vs Tim. Dude can still be something.

Gotta say, Ken vs Tim on some small show in Houston is random. I can see the promoter actually playing a tournament in Sudden Impact to determine who faces who.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Poor Shamrock, getting ready to have six losses in a row.


6 KO losses in a tow ^_^


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, did the drivers get that pissed off at Ken Shamrock?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word Damone, there's actually alot of guys out there, who are solid, for Tim to face. And most of them would wreck him silly.

Anyone have a feeling we're gonna see Shamrock on a Bum-Fights tape pretty soon?


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Shamrock V Sakuraba!!!

Make it happen, all the pro wrestling stipulations you can name.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, there is some "unfinished" business between the 2, even though Ken Shamrock did indeed lose. Ken Shamrock can still cut a "Hey, I wasn't out, this isn't boxing!" promo, and Saku can waddle into the ring and we don't have to worry about either guy dying.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WHY?? lol


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

It would be cool for K-1 if they fought on NYE.. would give a good opened door for NA fans to watch Japanese MMA.


But this fight, its just ridiculous.

Ken wont even last 1 round, and im not talking about him getting kicked and punched, im talking about him needing his oxygen tank on the ringside.

Ever since Randy stepped back in the fight game, every old timers who once had a career wants to try again.. 

As for Sylvia, losing would put the final nail on his coffin.


----------

